
DNA from the Bible's Canaanites Lives on in Modern Arabs and Jews - wslh
https://api.nationalgeographic.com/distribution/public/history/2020/05/dna-from-biblical-canaanites-lives-modern-arabs-jews
======
wslh
Original paper:
[https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(20)30487-6](https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(20\)30487-6)

